# Sebright X Silver duckwing old English bantam!



## John2016 (Apr 11, 2016)

The chick is overall a cinnamon brownish red color


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

very cute!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We will need to see how it feathers out. Some change colors completely as they mature. About the only one that never does is white.

I would like to see it keep that color. Bet it would be stunning on adult feathers.


----------

